# Bluetooth and CM4DX



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I know on some other roms, changing the bluetooth volume during the call causes the bluetooth to stop working. Is this true in CM4DX? Does the bluetooth work in CM4DX?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

It has not done that to me.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"BigShotProducer said:


> It has not done that to me.


You can change volume during a call with you bluetooth on CM, with your X?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Follow up. Works now


----------

